# Comunidad Gentoo.es en www.orkut.com

## Javio

Hola a todos, solo quería anunciar la reciente creación de la comunidad de usuarios y desarrolladores hispanos Gentoo.es en www.orkut.com. Espero que sea de vuestro agrado.

Un saludo

Javio

----------

## ZeNTuRe

Sería interesante que nos invitaras a ese círculo social, porque no podemos entrar de otra manera. No sé cómo funciona muy bien, si puedes explicarlo...

----------

## Javio

No hace falta que os invite, os podeis hacer socios por vuestra cuenta entrando en www.orkut.com. Una vez dentro, solo teneis que clickar en la pestaña "communities" y poner la palabra "gentoo" en el lugar para búsquedas. Ahí aparecerá la relación de foros con la palabra gentoo. De todas formas, si alguien prefiere que le invite no hay problema, que me escriba un correo y le invito...

Javio

----------

## Javio

Rectifico, parece ser que si que teneis que ser invitados por alguien, así que si alguien quiere entrar, que me escriba un correo y yo le invito. Podeis escribirme a javio@javio.org

Javio

----------

